# Cant put anymore weight on.



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Well im eating 3000 cals a day and in fact im still losing bodyfat which is really confusing to me i have lost half 1inch around my waist, havn't lost any muscle mass what so ever been on this bulk for 3weeks and havn't gained anything and losing weight. I was on a 16week cut prior to my bulk and was eating 2000 cals a day and was losing weight nicely( i use my weight in lbsx15 to work out my maintenance which is 2500cals) so whats confusing me is the fact that i was losing bodyfat on a 500 deficit and on a 1000 cal increase, could being on a pct for the last 3weeks be stoping me gaining weight?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nope doubt it mate- your lack of eating is stopping you gaining weight. Pop up your diet and let us see. You can always put on weight dont care who you are BUT and its a big one it is HARD. off season force feeding is not pleasant and as hard as training in teh gym but you need to stick at it and this time dont listen to your body- its telling you its full, SHUT UP- thats what you say to it, have some more food.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

This is what im going by 40%P 30%C 30%F

225 grams carbs

300 grams protein

100 gram fats

=3000 cals

Cant be bothered to post my food i hit 3000cals everyday easy i record it all on fitday i weigh all my food down to the last gram, im just confused as i thought the general rule when bulking is to eat 500cals in excess of your maintenance which i am doing but nothing changing my strengh is the same from when i was on my cut, lets say i increase my cals to 800cals over maintenance wouldn't i put more fat on than muscle? Also i am not very active at this time as im unemployed so it cant be im expending more energy than usual.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

tesco oats 50g

3608.260.411.0Semi-skimmed 2% milk 100ml

2509.024.018.0Protien shake

3456.35.460.0Brown pasta 75g

2401.946.79.1John west tuna sunflower oil 100g

1768.00.026.0Tesco long grain rice 75g

2650.958.25.2Chicken, breast, roasted, broiled, or baked

34213.50.051.7dextrose 25g

940.025.00.0Egg, whole, boiled

15410.61.112.5Egg, white only, cooked

340.10.57.2Ground beef, extra lean, cooked

49630.70.051.4Cottage cheese 100g

1643.68.822.2oldelpaso flavor 7.5g

540.810.21.2

It goes from left to right Cals,fats,carb,protein

That comes to 2,974 cals and i still didnt record my almond nuts i eat before bed.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if u cant put anymore on, cut :tongue:


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Got tbh, I have this problem. Just out of interested what type of work do you do? I eat well above 4000 cals a day and still struggle to gain weight, I have put this down to my work though as its very labour intensive. I suppose the answer to this is to eat even more, but its very difficult for me time wise.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

At the moment i havn't been working for about 4weeks been lazy as fk too other than down the gym thats it i eat sleep train.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ok-

his is what i shovel down me neck and has enabled me to gain weight

800g oats a day

250g of rice a day

400g of turkey

9 eggs

1 litre of soya milk

2 tubes of pringles a day

there you mix in some dirty carbs after a work out. Liquidise your food.

Looking at your diet its good but too clean and not enough of it. Ignore the extra 500 kcallorie that you should take inorder to be over maintenace- that is far to exacting to be accurate when it cant take into account your metabolism. If you want to put on more weight some of it will have to be in the form of fat. That is not to say you have to turn into a whale but you will have to sacrifice some cuts.

The body is funny, only in true times of excess is it comfortable in growing a lot. Im guessing as an organism, in order to survive it will only do so in times of constant glut as opposed to a little increase, the latter being far riskier.

The other way is to diet down and feed up ( I as dieting for a show) the overcompensateing the bodydoes when it starts feeding again accounting for any gains.

If you dont want to do that i deffo suggest a lot more food, with more mass your stength will increase a bit.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i had this problem . i was stuck at 13st for months . Was really p!ssin me off .

Frustratin as hell init

I just forced a Mass gainer shake down my neck . i was having 3 a day upped it to 4. try and find one with 500kal +

Sorted me out


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

laurie g said:


> ok-
> 
> his is what i shovel down me neck and has enabled me to gain weight
> 
> ...


now that's what im talkin about lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

The concept of not being able to put weight on is, by the laws of nature impossible.

Eat more food

Train less

Drop Cardio

Eat more carbs

use more gear

Any of the above would do it.


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

how active are you? do u do sports, have a physical job?


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

3000cals isnt alot really, are you a big guy?


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

3,000 cals seems a bit on the low side back when i weighed in at 166lb i would be taking in 3500+ a day and even then weight was only creeping on slowly i do have a very slim physique which doesnt help but 3,000 cals i'd definately say up your food intake and see how it goes.

General rule is if your not gaining keep eating until you start to gain at a rate you want


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I think i do have a faster metabolism than i first realize yeah my diet is clean i guess i will eat 3500cals a day and see how that goes just don't want to put fat on my belly too much i know it will happen tho my belly is the only place fat goes when i bulk up.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

If your eating 3k cals a day, up it to 5k cals, your body will respond, or try drinking around 8 - 10 pints of milk ontop of your meals , that put some weight on me since ive been doing that.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> If your eating 3k cals a day, up it to 5k cals, your body will respond, or try drinking around 8 - 10 pints of milk ontop of your meals , that put some weight on me since ive been doing that.


I want to add muscle not fat lol 5k cals is way overkill.


----------

